# DASH Green Hornet TJET



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum.
I see some nice DASH Green Hornet slot car bodies on ebay.
Can anyone recommend a T-jet chassis that will fit this body correctly?
Thanks!
Al


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Any of the skinny tire T Jets will fit. You might have to modify the back wheels a little to get them to fit comfortably inside though. Easiest way is to put an axle in a dremel, plop a rim on there backwards, and mill a bit off the back of the rim with an exacto blade. Another option is to buy a set of MEV chrome wheels which are already slimmed down.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, unfortunately this is the one Aurora body that will take some work to get running smooth. You have to pull the stock rims in real tight to the chassis cause it's a very narrow body. Some guys trim the rims to get them tucked all the way under the body. If you thin the rim it will pull even closer to the chassis. It's a finicky little Hornet.

So any t-jet chassis with stock chrome hubs and wheels will eventually fit under that trick Hornet body. 

Maybe some guys here have some pics????


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

Great ideas, one question though, Would an orginal Aurora narrow chassis work? 
TX
Al


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

voyagefan** said:


> Great ideas, one question though, Would an orginal Aurora narrow chassis work?
> TX
> Al


If by "narrow" you mean the slimline chassis, you don't need to do that. Also, slimlines come with larger rear rims which would probably not fit under the Hornet body.

Just use a regular Aurora T-Jet body, make sure the rims are as close to the body as possible and if you change to silicone tires, make sure you get the special narrow tires.

Joe


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

This might work for you also: I use an Aurora chassis... 
I take the body run the hot water put it under make the plastic flexible... spread the sides a little ..run it again under cold water.. it gave me a little more room for the chassis to fit without the tires rubbing..... 


www.slotsnstuff.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Plenty of options*

Use a standard chassis with a vibrator rim for the stock T-jet look...or the Mev replacement. Either way you need a rim with a thinner back lip to offset the tire properly. 

One can use an axle for a mandrel and spin a stock fat-lipped t-jet rim into a thin lipped version by lathing away the FRONT face of the lip (not the back) with a hobby blade. Properly done you should be able to ditch the skinny rubbers and upgrade to the corresponding wider silicone tire in the same original T-jet profile AND keep it all behind the fender skirt.

Removing material from the back side of the rim does allow you to push the rim on farther; but then the axle starts to poke through the front ugly Betty style.

The chrome reverse Mev wheel with some black wash to accent the detail is a nice look for the GH body.


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

Thanks for both posts suggesting the MEV rims. I got them (great service from Mike btw ) and slightly sanded the inside hub with sanding stick and now the NOS Aurora chassis works on the DASH tjet Green Hornet body like a charm. Will need to oil that old chassis now!
Like to show you all a video but I used a MOV file that is invalid to upload.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

voyagefan** said:


> I used a MOV file that is invalid to upload.


You can always upload your video to youtube (which is free) then paste the youtube link here


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

*T-jet video*

Here is my Dash Green Hornet T-jet screeching around a test track.
Can someone plz recommend an oil to quiet down this car? If I put an AFX armature in it, would it speed it up somewhat?


Al


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

STOP NOW!

OMG!

That chassis needs oil desperately!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Vfan,
Dab a droplet of any light oil in the bottom motor bearing (tiny hole between the brushes on the bottom of the chassis) and wipe off the excess. That should end the screech. If not, check for a hair wound around one of the gears at the rear axle. 

Once that's sorted out, you probably won't feel the need for an AFX armature.

I'll let the others advise you on the type of oil for the full lube; I'm not fussy, but many people are, and they almost certainly know better.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Back 4-5 years ago there was a guy on Ebay selling red oil in a nice needle tipped bottle. Sadly, I don't see them anymore. Does anyone know if that seller is still selling them (it may have even been one of us). I believe he was in western NY. That oil was thick (like the original stuff) and stayed in the bottom journal (aka bearing) so it didn't work up and sling on the comm and brushes as easily. 

For now, any light weight motor oil will work. Some guys use fancy stuff like Mobile 1 synthetic. Take the cap off your motor oil bottle (shake once before opening to get a little oil on the inside of the cap), use a sewing pin, and snag a little oil from the cap. Oil the bottom journal, the top under the arm gear, under the idler gear, and maybe the back axle holes. I've had screeches come from many places. If you take the top plate off, a drop above and belowthe pinion gear (the little gear in back) will help too.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Back 4-5 years ago there was a guy on Ebay selling red oil in a nice needle tipped bottle. Sadly, I don't see them anymore. Does anyone know if that seller is still selling them (it may have even been one of us). I believe he was in western NY. That oil was thick (like the original stuff) and stayed in the bottom journal (aka bearing) so it didn't work up and sling on the comm and brushes as easily.
> 
> For now, any light weight motor oil will work. Some guys use fancy stuff like Mobile 1 synthetic. Take the cap off your motor oil bottle (shake once before opening to get a little oil on the inside of the cap), use a sewing pin, and snag a little oil from the cap. Oil the bottom journal, the top under the arm gear, under the idler gear, and maybe the back axle holes. I've had screeches come from many places. If you take the top plate off, a drop above and belowthe pinion gear (the little gear in back) will help too.


use transmission, power steering or hydraulic fluid (all 3 are about the same +/- additives...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

I bought a bottle of liquid bearings online. I'll follow up with everyone once i use it. TX for the tips!
A


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

New Mean green Armature installed, silicon tires in the rear , and the car is in great shape now.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I got the needle oiler at Jo Ann fabrics. It had sewing machine oil in it. The MMO I got at walmart. It's a great name and works fine. 

The oiler is great for oiling a tjet arm shaft were it goes through the gearplate. Many people miss that one. Spin the chassisless arm with your finger. Oil then do it again. You will see a difference. It is also useful for getting to the back end of inline arms.


----------

